# Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

Schönen abend ,ich möchte einigen helfen soeben hab ich gesehen das viele fragen um den schönen fluss Ebro in spanien sind b.z.w. Angellizensen,besten stellen ,besten Köder u.s.w.
Ich möchte gerne hir ein trade eröfnen wo jeder der demnächst nach spanien fährt, und möchte vieleicht irgendwo in Katalunien oder Spanien angeln,
SÄMTLICHE FRAGEN WERDEN HIR BEANTWORTET,nun jetz zu mir ich bin 23 Jahre alt bin Spanier habe seit meiner kindheit am ebro gewohnt und wahr fast jeden Tag unterwegs zum angeln,ich kenn den Ebro bessser als meine westentasche ,von Ebro delta bis nach Zaragoza (Ribaroja,Flix,Xerta,Mequinenza Caspe II,)
Hirmit möchte ich, vielen angler  viel zeit und geld für irgendwelche abzocken von Angelguides in spanien ersparen .Und mein wissen an vielen weitergeben.Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Beim ersten Aufenthalt in Italien oder Spanien ist ein Guide keine Abzocke, sondern notwendig. Also notwendig in dem Sinn, dass es zwar auch ohne Guide geht, aber nur bedingt empfehlenswert ist. Das Du Dich am Ebro auskennst glaube ich Dir aufs Wort! Das Problem ist nur das hier ein Frage-Antwort - Thread nicht die Informationen liefert die ein Guide vor Ort geben kann.
Prinzipiell ist das aber eine gute Idee; besonders um sich erstmal vorab zu informieren und auch auf Kleinigkeiten aufmerksam zu werden! #6


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hallo cristian ich würde nie behaupten das alle Angelguide Abzocken sind ,aber ich kenn alle angelguiden am Ebro die besitzer persönlich ,und du wirst es mir nicht glauben wie die die Turisten vrarschen.


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

ja kannn schon sein beim ersten aufenthalt wetrs brauch und sich nicht zurechtfindet dann soll und muss er ,aber denoch gibt es in spanien viele angler die jedes jahr nach spanien fahren und immmer mehr geld von den angelguides aus den taschen gezogen bekommen ,dsie angelguides verlangen nee menge geld f>ür angelizensen und so weiter die wir alls spanier uns bei der gemeinde hollen für nicht mal 20€ von preis der angelguides.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hi Bassattack,
ich glaube ja das du helfen möchtest , ich habe die anderen Beiträge von dir zum Thema Rio Ebro auch gelesen , aber , du bist nicht vor Ort.
Und auch ein Gewässer wie der Ebro kann sich u.U. stündlich ändern , 
es brauch nur mal stark zu regnen und der Wasserstand sich erhöhen.
Oder so wie im Moment , es ist z.Z. verdammt kalt am Ebro , da ist die Beisslaune der Fische schon wieder ganz anders.
Nichts für ungut , man kann deine Tipps beherzigen , aber für einen unerfahrenen Wallerangler ist beim ersten Besuch am Ebro ein Guide ein muss.
Du bist eben nicht vor Ort , ein Guide aber eben schon.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Bassattack (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Da muss ich dir recht geben  Udo aber naja ich wollte nur einigen helfen die inzbezüglich der angelizensen und einiges von denn fangzeiten wissen wollen,na ja vieleicht kann mann ja irgendeinen helfen,kenn aber viele deutsche angler die zum ersten mal am ebro wahren und sagten angelguides brauchen wir nicht ,viele holen sich die tipps bei angelkollegen die sie am wasser finden.Gruss bassattack.


----------



## anzip (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hallo Bassattack. Ich wollte im Frühjahr mit einem Freund für eine Woche zum Ebro. Wie leben auf Mallorca, sprechen Spanisch und haben beide auch Bootsführerscheine. Zielfisch, Waller und Zander. Wie sieht es mit Schonzeiten dort aus? Weitere Tips würden helfen - Wohin, Angelschein, Blockhütte, Boot.


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hallo

Nun muß ich mich auch mal zu Worte melden.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren das erste Mal am Ebrosee, mein Ziel waren jedoch die Karfen, nicht die Welse.

Ich hatte 14 Tage Vollguiging gebucht.

In den ersten drei Tagen konnte ich mit Hilfe des Guides 8 Karpfen bis zu 34 Pfund erbeuten, darunter ein neuer PB für mich.

Ab den 4. Tag entschloss ich mich dann auf Wels zu begeben. Obwohl das Guiding auf Carps gebucht und bezahlt wurde, hat der Guide ohne weitere Kosten das Karpfenguiging zum Welsguiding umgewandelt.

Wir haben 4 Tage die Driftfischerei betrieben, wobei ich bereits am ersten Tag meinen ersten Wels im Leben fangen konnte (156cm). Die restlichen 3 Tage des Driftfischens gingen mit insgesamt 5 gefangenen Welsen bis 172cm aus.

Die restlichen Tage verbrachten der Guide und ich mit der Bojenfischerei vom ufer aus.  In den 7 tagen der Bojenfischerei konnte ich sagenhafte 8 Welse fangten, wobei der größte Fisch 198cm lang war.

Die Fänge hätten in diesen 2 Wochen aus meiner Sicht nicht besser sein können. Die Stimmung und Athmosphäre mit dem Guide war hervorragend. Man konnte nicht behaupten dass er nur mein Geld will, ganz im Gegenteil.....die Sympathie war wie bei Freunden die sich ein Leben lang kennen



Ich bin mir sicher dass es unter den Guides am ebro viele schwarze Schaafe gibt, ich jedoch habe nur positive erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich bereits 5 mal am Ebro war.

Am Po in Italien, da tummeln sich die Verbrecher...da spreche ich aus Erfahrung

Mfg


----------



## wallerangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

heiko25

So kannst du das auch nicht sagen das am Po die verbrecher sind das kommt immer darauf an im welchen Camp du dort bist . Ich glaube nicht das du schon in jeden Camp warst was es am Po gibt .


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hi Wallerangler

nein, selbstverständlich war ich noch nicht in jedem camp.

Mein Fazit ziehe ich lediglich aus der Tatsache dass ich 5 mal am ebro war und 5 mal am Po (jedesmal in anderen camps)

In Spanien war jedes Camp besser als das andere, in Italien hingegen war eines schloimmer als das andere

Mfg


----------



## wallerangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Heiko ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir eine Antwort auf meine PN gibst . 

Ich war auch schon in einigen Camps in Spanien und 2 davon kann ich nicht weiter empfehlen . Nur wenn man solche aussagen macht wie du sollte man es wenigstens ein wenig begründen warum eins schlimmer war wie das andere


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Hi Wallerangler

Da liegst Du völlig richtig. Da Du jedoch gleich Namen per PN anfragst, was ein klarer Fall von Geschäftsschädigung wäre, und zudem drohst Campbetreiber über meine Aussage zu informieren bin ich dir keine Antwort schuldig

Eine Hand wäscht die andere


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Negative Erfahrungsberichte haben mit Geschäftsschädigung exakt gar nichts zu tun. *Kein* Campbetreiber kann auch nur das geringste dagegen tun wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen wahrheitsgemäß öffentlich schreibst.
Ohne exakte Angaben sind Deine Postings hier absolut unbrauchbar und nichts anderes als Geblubber.


----------



## ralle (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fragen und antworten rund um Ebro in Spanien*

Ich bitte Euch, hier irgendwelche pauschalen Anschuldigungen und Beschimpfungen zu unterlassen.

Die Beweisführung ist immer schwierig und endet im Streit untereinander - also Jungs ruhig Blut !!


----------

